

WordPress Wins $25,000 from DMCA Takedown Abuser - ingve
https://torrentfreak.com/wordpress-wins-25000-from-dmca-takedown-abuser-150305/

======
datashovel
Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to read the good news. But the one thing I can't
get over is the enormous discrepancy between the actual claims being rewarded
vs attorney fees.

$960.00 for Hotham’s work and time, $1,860.00 for time spent by Automattic’s
employees, and $22,264.00 for Automattic’s attorney’s fees.

And they didn't even have to argue the case. The defendant didn't show up in
court.

